# Peavey 5150 vs. Peavey XXX



## jaredowty (Jun 19, 2006)

Alright guys...so I'm going all tube, and I'm wondering with what I should go with. I'm starting a variety metal band, we're gonna play a mix of thrash, power, prog, and metalcore. There's a guy that's selling a barely used 5150 stack for $700, which is a killer deal, but I really do still want a clean channel, and I heard that the Triple XXX is a lot tighter and more defined in the distortion. I like tight and defined, because I play a lot of rhythms where I need the picking nice and articulate. So far:

5150:
Pros:
Awesome price for the used one I'm looking at
Incredible distortion with lots of gain and cuts really well

Cons:
Horrid clean channel

XXX:
Pros:
Also a very good price
3 channels
Good clean channel

Cons:
More expensive, and I've only played it once a long time ago at a very low volume.

Any opinions? Sorry if this thread is n00bish.

-jared


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 19, 2006)

if you use the clean channel then eliminate the 5150 out of your choices, also you should broaden up your choices of amps too.


----------



## jaredowty (Jun 19, 2006)

True, but I've only got a budget of $1000 for a head, and I haven't seen any good tube heads for metal other than the Peaveys and the Carvin V3...


----------



## Brord (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that the 5150's clean channel is really underrated. It's not THAT bad you know. I played 'em for quite some time with emg's and the sound was actually pretty nice. 5150 vs xxx wouldn't be a dilemma for me, 5150 all the way, without a doubt.


----------



## XEN (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree, you need to broaden your choices.
The 5150 is no 1 trick pony, but it may not suit you for the type of variety you're looking for. 
The XXX is way cleaner on the clean end, and yes, the gain is more tight, but it may also not have the variety you need.

Try out the JSX, the XXL (you might be surprised by this one even though it is solid state), and some people swear by the Ibanez Thermion. Also, if you can get a Mesa Mark 4 on ebay... mmmmmmmm

All that being said, if I knew someone who was selling a 5150 stack for $700 I would buy it right away, which is what you should do.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 19, 2006)

urklvt said:


> All that being said, if I knew someone who was selling a 5150 stack for $700 I would buy it right away, which is what you should do.


 Yeah... that deal is pretty damn hard to beat.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 19, 2006)

I vote for you buying this guy's Peavey Ultra Plus. It's the father of the XXX and to me it sounds even better (this is coming from a guy that loves XXX's).


----------



## XEN (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, we've brought this up before. The Ultra Plus is a freakin' awesome amp. I had it with 2 412 cabs and ran the line out into a Peavey Basic 60 bass amp with the highs rolled off. FAT, FAT, FAT tone with the BBE. The thing is badass dude. The only gripe I ever had was that, to me at least, it sounded worse as I turned it up. Bear in mind that I never used anything other than stock tubes so I know I never let it live up to its potential while I had it.

Seriously, +1 un the Ultra Plus!


----------



## noodles (Jun 19, 2006)

The clean channel on the XXX is quite awful. It is the most sterile, lifeless clean I have ever heard.


----------



## Jason (Jun 19, 2006)

Buy the 5150 worst case you don't like it sell it. Then buy the xxx.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 19, 2006)

jaredowty said:


> 5150:
> Pros:
> Awesome price for the used one I'm looking at
> Incredible distortion with lots of gain and cuts really well
> ...



I was able to coax some decent cleans out of it. If you're looking for a blackface Twin, this won't get you there, but it can be useable. For the price being bandied about, I'd jump at it.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 19, 2006)

for that price, i'd get the 5150.

if you don't like it (which i will find hard to see) you can sell it for probably more than you are buying it for. Then get an Ultra or XXX or something.

I don't mind the Cleans on my XXX...no Nomad , but they sound good with a good neck pickup, some chorus, and some delay<--lush


----------



## Drew (Jun 19, 2006)

That _is _a pretty good price for the 5150 - is that a head and cab, or head and two cabs? 

Either way, I think thge 5150 cabs are reasonably decent - you might as well buy it and just sell the head, if it doesn't work out. 

And for less than a grand theres a number of other options out there - a used Single Rectifier or DSL50/100 both spring to mind...


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 19, 2006)

Or most all Peavey all tube heads...all easily go for under a grand


----------



## jaredowty (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I think I might as well go for the 5150, and I don't like it, then I'll Ebay it (for a slightly bigger price) and look around for other stuff. And to answer Drew's question, it's a single stack.

Who knows, maybe in my next band, I won't even need a clean channel...the idea of a standard rhythm/solo channels option on the 5150 sounds awesome... *drools*


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> The clean channel on the XXX is quite awful. It is the most sterile, lifeless clean I have ever heard.


 noodles you are the man


----------



## angryman (Jun 19, 2006)

Dude go with the 5150 & with the spare cash get the Bias mod done, re-valve it with JJ's & get a Maxon OD808 or Tubescreamer Od in front then you'll have everything you need, the Bias mod really opens up the tone alot & makes the cleans lush & putting the OD in front tightens up the distortion so much it's unbelievable


----------



## jlagoon (Jun 19, 2006)

How would these two amps compare to a 3 channel Dual Rectifier?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 19, 2006)

jlagoon said:


> How would these two amps compare to a 3 channel Dual Rectifier?


i've seen alot of 5150/recto combos.. and most of the time its friggin awesome. they're both pretty similar when it comes to the gain structure but each have their own flavor which carve out their own niche. all with the EQs according.... of course 

and as for the 5150 cleans... i use to rip on them SOOO much but with the right tubes and a litle tweakin you'll get a good clean. sure its no twin or nomad  but i've been able to pull out a pretty good little twang tone with it. 

never been super impressed with the XXX. its a good amp. but never found anything in it that makes me go "WOW!"


----------



## angryman (Jun 19, 2006)

jlagoon said:


> How would these two amps compare to a 3 channel Dual Rectifier?



I really can't comment as i've never had a Mesa & to be honest i'm not totally in to the Mesa tone that much but thats just me!
The 5150 & XXX are very good amps in their own right & at least half as cheap if not more but half the price doesn't mean half the tone.
IMHO the 5150 has the best tone out of the three. 
If you're talking about versatility the 5150's way more versatile than they're given credit for but i'd have to say the XXX is probably a little more versatile.
Then of course there's the 5150 mkII which is very versatile too but the tone's not as good as the 5150 mkI IMO


----------



## All hail the Gnome (Jun 19, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> i've seen alot of 5150/recto combos.. and most of the time its friggin awesome. they're both pretty similar when it comes to the gain structure but each have their own flavor which carve out their own niche. all with the EQs according.... of course


I totally agree with that comment. My band has a new recording up on our Myspace site that has the 5150 II/ Mesa combo. The tracks are panned 5150 left, Mesa right. They are very similar but both have distinct voices.

For $700 you can't pass on a 5150 stack. As was mentioned earlier, if you don't like it you can easily make your money back, if not more.


----------



## jaredowty (Jun 19, 2006)

angryman said:


> Dude go with the 5150 & with the spare cash get the Bias mod done, re-valve it with JJ's & get a Maxon OD808 or Tubescreamer Od in front then you'll have everything you need, the Bias mod really opens up the tone alot & makes the cleans lush & putting the OD in front tightens up the distortion so much it's unbelievable



That sounds fuckin metal  I'm gonna go for it, man. But first, I've gotta sell my XXL Head and one of my guitars (don't have a job or any cash right now). I'll be sure to post some clips whenever I get it.


----------



## angryman (Jun 20, 2006)

sounds like a plan to me dude


----------



## DSS3 (Jun 20, 2006)

If you only read one post in this thread, read this one.


GET THE DAMNED 5150.



If you want cleans, run a GT-3 or GT-6 using hte 4 cable method, and just bypass the 5150's preamp when you run cleans. It's simple, and sounds GREAT.



Also, if you're mixing amps when recording, just quad track it and have one track of each on each side. That whole "different tones on each side" thing really screws with my ears, and I don't know many engineer's who are fond of it in an extreme metal situation.


----------

